# Hair loss!!



## Bean (May 8, 2007)

I had RAI 3 weeks ago for my Multi Nodular Goitre. Ive been taking 25mcg of Levothyroxine a day ever since. I feel ok but my hair has started to fall out a lot more than it should. My Doc said that the RAI wouldnt make my hair fall out, does anyone know why it is and if it will stop or shall I order a wig now.
Thanks 
Bean


----------



## chefpam (Oct 4, 2010)

It is very exciting for me to see the hairloss posts and allows me to realize that I am not alone. But on every single one I click there are NO responses. I hope things are better for you. I know all to well about this awful hairloss.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree. The hair loss is awful! I hope it isnt permanent! I am going to go ahead and order a wig now just because I have lost sooooo much with my medicine. I have heard that when I have my thyroid removed and am on the meds to level it out it will still fallout? Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bean said:


> I had RAI 3 weeks ago for my Multi Nodular Goitre. Ive been taking 25mcg of Levothyroxine a day ever since. I feel ok but my hair has started to fall out a lot more than it should. My Doc said that the RAI wouldnt make my hair fall out, does anyone know why it is and if it will stop or shall I order a wig now.
> Thanks
> Bean


The hair loss will let up. In the meantime, Omega III and Omega VI will help to restore your hair.

Also check your ferritin levels.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Are you taking any vitamins? Vitamins are a MUST! I just started taking them myself! You just had the RAI 3 weeks ago. I read where it takes up to 6 weeks for levels to get stabilized and you start seeing regrowth. However everyone is different. If you are self-concious go ahead and order a wig....I suggest finding a shop so you can try it on. Several people are walking around wearing wigs(including white women) and you can't even tell, no shame in it. It's all about the quality of the wig. I'm a light skinned black woman( get mistaken for being half white all the time b/c I'm so light) and have worn wigs in the pastfor style versatility, and ppl have thought it to be mine. I've been natural now for a little over the year(NO afro lol) and in fact this is the only reason you can't tell I am shedding more than usual, b/c my hair is coily and thick in texture. I posted a few quotes/links in the other hairloss thread, check it out.

Be patient, YOUR HAIR WILL GROW BACK!:hugs:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

my hyperthyroid was diagnosed in April, went into thyroid storm in May, TT in August.

since December, I have noticed:
-hair loss (thankfully I had super thick hair to begin with)
-first grey hair and many since (not sure if this is normal for 32, but I could swear my 
mom was closer to 40 when she started going grey)
-hair has changed color overall, it used to be a rich dark auburn, now it's much duller 
and has lost red tones in addition to grey coming in
-hair went from wavy/slight curl to poker straight
-used to have very dry hair, now it's oily-greasy all the time
-used to go days between washes, now I have to wash every day, sometimes twice

I hope this gets better as me thyroid levels balance out. I miss my pretty head of natural hair.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello 
I am with you guys in the " Hair Problems Club" heehee 
I had Hashimoto's diag last fall, my hair had been what I call "heavily shedding" for over a year at that point. I knew it wasn't normal. It was also very very oily at the roots and super duper dry at the ends, and thinning, I could see through to my scalp right at the hairline on my forehead  It's not the end of the world, but it sure mad me sad and frustrated. I had my Thyroid removed completely in June. I am taking 137 mcg of Levothroid and still trying to get my levels/meds right. I have noticed that the better I feel overall and the better my TSH levels get, the more the condition of my hair improves. It is about 75% better than last fall, so I am getting there  I believe it has everything to do with healing, and the hair is the last on the list to get better. There is hope!


----------



## HockeyMom (Oct 5, 2010)

I am also with you on the hair loss, although I think they are waiting to definitively diagnose my thyroid problem before they will start treatment. I am a military dependent getting on base health care, so it may be awhile. Looking forward to getting something going so I can stop losing my hair! In the meantime, I will have to try some of the vitamins and Omega III & Omega VI to see if they will help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HockeyMom said:


> I am also with you on the hair loss, although I think they are waiting to definitively diagnose my thyroid problem before they will start treatment. I am a military dependent getting on base health care, so it may be awhile. Looking forward to getting something going so I can stop losing my hair! In the meantime, I will have to try some of the vitamins and Omega III & Omega VI to see if they will help.


They will help. I like the Carlson's Omega III and then the Black Currant Seed Oil for the Omega VI. The latter because it has an extra enzyme the other sixes do not. Did a lot of research on this.


----------

